# Rename (mv) Problem in der Shell



## Chamäleon (27. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe mir ein paar CDs gerippt, um sie auf mein Handy zu übertragen. Dabei sind mir die Dateinamen "mißlungen". Sie so aus:


```
01 - Track 1.mp3
02 - Track 2.mp3
03 - Track 3.mp3
04 - Track 4.mp3
05 - Track 5.mp3
06 - Track 6.mp3
07 - Track 7.mp3
08 - Track 8.mp3
09 - Track 9.mp3
10 - Track 10.mp3
11 - Track 11.mp3
12 - Track 12.mp3
13 - Track 13.mp3
14 - Track 14.mp3
```

Nun versuche ich sie mit einem Bash-Befehl zu ändern. Um das Ergebnis zu prüfen, gebe ich sie erst einmal mit dem echo-Befehl aus:


```
for ii in *; 
do 
echo ${ii#[01][0123456789]}; 
done
```

Ergebnis wie gewünscht


```
- Track 1.mp3
- Track 2.mp3
- Track 3.mp3
- Track 4.mp3
- Track 5.mp3
- Track 6.mp3
- Track 7.mp3
- Track 8.mp3
- Track 9.mp3
- Track 10.mp3
- Track 11.mp3
- Track 12.mp3
- Track 13.mp3
- Track 14.mp3
```

Nun steht als nächste der Dash an. Wenn ich diesen nun als Pattern eingebe, funktioniert es überhaupt nicht mehr.


```
for ii in *; 
do 
echo ${ii#[01][0123456789][-]}; 
done
01 - Track 1.mp3
02 - Track 2.mp3
03 - Track 3.mp3
04 - Track 4.mp3
05 - Track 5.mp3
06 - Track 6.mp3
07 - Track 7.mp3
08 - Track 8.mp3
09 - Track 9.mp3
10 - Track 10.mp3
11 - Track 11.mp3
12 - Track 12.mp3
13 - Track 13.mp3
14 - Track 14.mp3
```

Gibt es hier eine Möglichkeit, solche Zeichen als Pattern anzugeben?


----------

